# Was it a clone, or a missed opportunity...



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

or both! You decide.

NorthWestClassicAutoMall - Classic Cars and Trucks for Sale


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Stay away from cars north of the border. I have heard there are registration headaches "bringing a car into the country".


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Can't be much worse than bringing a car "out" of California... I've been waiting 2 months now for my title and registration. All the state workers Schawartzenager laid off must have been from the DMV! They're lucky I've had such crappy weather or I might being going postal!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rex: you hit the nail on the head. The DMV has laid off much of its "worker bees": the lowere paid clerical workers who actually do MOST of the work.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think it is a clone, but for 15k, maybe a fair deal. It would need a lot to make it "correct: removal of the Chevy wheels, the correct seats, new interior chrome, replacement of the wrong rear end, conversion back to automatic, floor repair from stick conversion, etc. If the seller is hinting that it's a LeMans, he KNOWS it is. If it were a real GTO, (very easy to verify) , he could get a lot more than 15k for it down here. In this economy, I wouldn't mourn the loss.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i would need documention to be 100 percent,but for 15k its a nice driver.swicth out the chevy rallys and then just ride


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

67/04gto said:


> i would need documention to be 100 percent,but for 15k its a nice driver.swicth out the chevy rallys and then just ride


:agree

Nice looking car for 15K. I think the buyer got a good deal for a driver regardless of the heritage!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

REX said:


> :agree
> 
> Nice looking car for 15K. I think the buyer got a good deal for a driver regardless of the heritage!


:agree...and those Chevy Rally wheels really set it off......


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

great deal if a goat, the chevy wheels on a goat give me diarhea...lol.. how the hell do you spell diarhea...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

teamwoody72 said:


> how the hell do you spell diarhea...


With "spell check"......:rofl:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd look like an idiot without spell check!!! 





...wait, I do anyway!:rofl::cheers


----------

